# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Nobody likes plovers.

## PerazziSC3

Short vid of plovers blowing up, bastard little things they are

----------


## gadgetman

This video is private.

You'll need to change a setting for anyone else to view it.

----------


## Maca49

Shot at Night?

----------


## Rushy

Yep black as.

----------


## Maca49

And in private Rushy

----------


## Gapped axe

Probably just as well, the anti's don't need more fuel.

----------


## bully

I was looking forward to that, my first question was going to be what calibre?

----------


## madjon_

Damb, shouda got the topbox,digital sux

----------


## hunter308

What is the point of posting a video when no one can watch it because of privacy settings, really gets annoying and is not the first time someone has posted a video on here with private settings turned on.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Golly, a video of birds getting blown......................Is that what we really want on this site?

Seriously 'tho, it is the video the tree hugging green loonies would love to have the opportunity of using to crucify the hunting sector in the media.   

As Gapped Axe has already pointed out, not a good idea and I agree with him.

As a personal point, I'm rather ambivalent about plovers especially as the give the Harriers a hard time.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Sorry to be so annoying hunter308... I don't no why its private.  Think I might just leave it private after these comments.

Calibre was .204 and 308

Nothing to see here people  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seano

> Short vid of plovers blowing up, bastard little things they are


BACK IN BLACK !

----------


## hunter308

Didn't mean to come across as rude or abrupt there has been a couple of videos lately that have had privacy settings enabled which is frustrating as you are keen to have a look and can't.

----------


## BRADS

Good plover is a dead one :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

haha nice brads fark it, video is now semi-public so you can view if you have a link

----------


## seano

P.S They annoy the sh#!t outta me out in the paddock behind my house ! Walking around like theyre all that and a bag of chips with there fancy the call and summer call of the Golden Plover - YouTube SQWAUKING !!!!

----------


## hunter308

Some nice shooting Perazzi worked on a farm last year in te aroha and those things held one paddock to ransom  could not even get in there to spray weeds without them trying to take ya head off so went back armed with the .22 and the bosses terrano for a bit of armour plating and blew them all to hell. Hate the farking things

----------


## seano

Pity my house I live in is in a Suburban / industrial .. with farmland out my back yard ... not too sure neighbours been keen me tapping off some rounds with the .22 suppressed ofcourse  :Wink:  .... Id be keen as though lol 

Just spreading the Love

----------


## seano

Must say even the .177 scoped ..sitting on the balcony , is easy to pick out the odd one  :Wink:

----------


## Richie



----------


## Toby

That was cool.

----------


## veitnamcam

Next up parries,stalk destroying barstards

----------


## gimp

I'm okay with them

----------


## bully

its probably on the far left!

----------


## Dundee

Thats pest destruction :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Protected self-introduced native . :Zomg:

----------


## JoshC

> Protected self-introduced native .


No, they were removed from the protected schedule last year.

----------


## Richie

> No, they were removed from the protected schedule last year.


Phew!

----------


## john m

Theres none around here someone's got to them.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Protected self-introduced native .


No longer, as has been pointed out.They are now schedule 5...........

*Schedule 5 lists wildlife that is not protected throughout New Zealand. It currently includes a number of mammals, birds and amphibians, including most farmed species. It is lawful for anyone to hunt, kill, or have in their possession any wildlife listed on this schedule.*

Here is the link that covers your arse. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

beehive.govt.nz - Protection status changes to Wildlife Act

----------


## kotuku

ive seen more than a few of these screechers meet their maker as the shag about in the vicinity of ellesmere maimais.Ive sent a couple into daveyjones locker as a gourmet course for resident eels myself.a bloody harrier nearly joined em the other day as he looked about to attempt indecencies on my wee homemade spinner decoy.he shat himeslf when the mossy treebranch suddenly went oooi!!.a 12g 3"no3 steel gooseload is guaranteed to halt their ability to get airborne fullstop

----------


## Tahr

I'm ambivalent about them. They are just another critter out there trying to make a living.
It not like you can eat the things.

----------


## big_foot

A sunday morning a coupla years back I was enjoying a hung over sleep in till the barstads started circling the house squarking their heads off. The flattys reckon I came storming past in my undies with the 12g out onto the front lawn BOOM BOOM!! dropped 2 of the pricks then back to bed.

This post may belong in the "I might be a redneck thread"

----------


## Gibo

Fuck yeah! Hate those screeching native killing sons of bitches! I love lining the pair and getting both with one shotty pop. Can be hard to get in close though!!

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> ......................native killing sons of bitches!...........................!!


That's news to me, but then at my age, often things are.
So what have you seen them kill?

----------


## Gibo

> That's news to me, but then at my age, often things are.
> So what have you seen them kill?


Just heard it somewhere that they kill other birds as they are very territorial.
See the way they take on falcons and hawks, pretty savage

----------


## gimp

*vehemently hates plovers for something*

*has never seen it, just "heard it somewhere"*

----------


## Gibo

Some of you are starting to sound like plovers.....

----------


## veitnamcam

For the record, I dont shoot birds, I bloody hate plovers ,parries and magpies.

Fill ya boots Boris I say

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Just heard it somewhere that they kill other birds as they are very territorial.
> See the way they take on falcons and hawks, pretty savage


I agree with you that they take on harriers as I observe it several times a week.  I cannot comment on their re-action to magpies, as my earlier culls have cleaned them out, but I suspect it would be the same as harriers. I can make the observation that they co-exist with the ducks, all varieties, tuis, waxeyes, sparrows, starlings , minors (unfortunately), grey warbler, peasants,  :Wink:  ,  pheasants, quail,  crimson rosellas (unfortunately, again) blackbirds, fantails, poultry and the thrush's who also inhabit my block.

Noisy, they may be but killers......................I doubt it. I suspect that somewhere down the line, they are getting bad and unjustified, press comments.

 But if you want to talk killers, lets talk about the Pukes :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## Toby

> *vehemently hates plovers for something*
> 
> *has never seen it, just "heard it somewhere"*


Then gives evidence about them taking on hawks/falcons possibly suggesting he has seen them do that which I have seen so believe what he has heard.

----------


## veitnamcam

I have watched a pair of falcons take on a harrier.
Fantastic to watch.
Harrier hit the after burners after looseing a lot of feathers.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoshC

Watched a falcon smoke a starling in mid flight on Friday, what an awesome sight!

----------


## Tahr

If you shoot Plovers, you would need a justification story. I mean, otherwise, why would you do it?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> If you shoot Plovers, you would need a justification story.


actually you wouldnt

but i shoot them cause they are the most reactive and explosive target i can find apart from tannerite
they also make a bloody racket

----------


## Gibo

Actually the fact they are no longer protected is a clue to how bloody cosy they are getting here! 
Why shoot a magpie? Why shoot a possum? Why shoot a rabbit?

----------


## veitnamcam

Shoot them all i say.
While your busy doing that your only goin to get the odd silly spiker so more for me ! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NZHTR

210 vld on Magies sorts them out bang flop hahaha !!

----------


## Dundee

spur winged plovers are the birds most hazardous to any grass air strip causing bird strikes :Sick: 

I enjoy protecting our aviation and have done so numerous times :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Actually the fact they are no longer protected is a clue to how bloody cosy they are getting here! 
> Why shoot a magpie? Why shoot a possum? Why shoot a rabbit?


You have a lot of unanswered questions Gibo.  Because, because, because.

----------


## Gibo

> You have a lot of unanswered questions Gibo.  Because, because, because.


Thanks Rushy! Was waiting for someone with sense to step in!

----------


## Bill999

get dive bommed by them or have watch your 1YO nephew get dive bommed and you quickly gain a dislike for them

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> actually you wouldnt
> 
> but i shoot them cause they are the most reactive and explosive target i can find apart from tannerite
> they also make a bloody racket


haha very good justification in my books

----------


## kotuku

ive had em at ellesmere hang around the maimai dive bombing decoys and actually putting ducks and geese off .generally i'll ignore them in the hope they'llf ind a better patch somewhere else and normally they do but its the odd occasion when Ive had it up to the back teeth with the squawking bastards and to relieve the stress and make my point its gun to shoulder and hey ho heres ma message!!

----------


## Spoon

Plover met a 55gr soft point today... Oops!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 12942
> Plover met a 55gr soft point today... Oops!


Damn shame :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 12942
> Plover met a 55gr soft point today... Oops!


Sort of "how do you dead" Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dougie

I can't get the sound to work for some reason, but I videoed during my walk around the base of the hill the other night. Three Tui were having a little sing off in the trees around me, then one decided to crack out his best Plover alert cry impression. Then about seven Tui chimed in! It was really cool, they obviously have been out the back of the paddocks and picked up the squawk of a plover. 

Tui are amazing birds  :Have A Nice Day:  Jet was looking around for the plover to chase!

----------


## Dundee

> I can't get the sound to work for some reason, but I videoed during my walk around the base of the hill the other night. Three Tui were having a little sing off in the trees around me, then one decided to crack out his best Plover alert cry impression. Then about seven Tui chimed in! It was really cool, they obviously have been out the back of the paddocks and picked up the squawk of a plover. 
> 
> Tui are amazing birds  Jet was looking around for the plover to chase!


We have one here that imitates the phone ringing,super cool alright :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

The Tui's at our place a fucking good at sounding like Tuis

----------


## Nibblet

> The Tui's at our place a fucking good at sounding like Tuis


Same here, and then shitting on my car straight after I clean it.

----------


## Gibo

> The Tui's at our place a fucking good at sounding like Tuis


Might want to do some extra research Rushy.
Pretty sure Tui's do not have an original song and imitate other birds and sounds.

----------


## Rushy

Still sound like Tui's

----------


## sakokid

I like plovers

----------


## Rushy

> I like plovers


Baked or in a pie?

----------


## sakokid

no just like to sit and watch them go about their daily bizzo. I don't slay everything!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

Tui's are bastard birds. If you have resident Tui's you will have bugger all other birds. Aggressive mongrels chase everything else away around here.

----------


## Nibblet

> Tui's are bastard birds. If you have resident Tui's you will have bugger all other birds. Aggressive mongrels chase everything else away around here.


Interesting? my bottle brush tree that is full of Tui's is full of finch's, wax eyes and the odd sparrow.

----------


## Spoon

> I like plovers


They chase other birds away and they're from Aussie...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Tui's are bastard birds. If you have resident Tui's you will have bugger all other birds. Aggressive mongrels chase everything else away around here.


It is true that they chase the hell out of the other birds but we still have a big variety of bird life around here.

----------

